# Eggs! (Again!)



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I decided to double clutch Fuzz Ball's parents because 1) they only laid 3 eggs and 2) only one of that clutch hatched. Sideswipe and Firestorm are currently on 4 eggs, plus the two eggs that never hatched. Most birds I've owned would have tossed their old eggs by now, but nope. This pair - possibly from inexperience- are sitting on them as diligently as the others. I don't want to move them as it might cause Firestorm to lay more, so there they sit. 

So here's the nest box again. You can tell the fresh eggs from the old ones by their yellow colour. The old ones are very yellow.

IMG_2800 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I was just thinking of you this morning and hoping you had more babies on the way, such a pretty hen!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good luck! Hopefully you get more fuzzies!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

That is wonderful...here's to more little fuzzies to come!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck!! (Again!)


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yayay good luck!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I was just working out the dates of your eggs and maybe you will have chicks very soon!!!!!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Wish you Good luck for new babies.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I was just working out the dates of your eggs and maybe you will have chicks very soon!!!!!


Yeppers! Had Halloween babies! Just waiting for chick number four to hatch. I'm a proud momma birdy! 

Thanks you everyone!!!!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> Yeppers! Had Halloween babies! Just waiting for chick number four to hatch. I'm a proud momma birdy!
> 
> Thanks you everyone!!!!


congratulations


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Egg number four hatched today. SOoo egg-cited, LMAO


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's more pictures  We all love pictures, eh?

Here's mom (Firedive) eating her pellets:

IMG_2867 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

and Here's Dad (Sideswipe) feeding the kids:

Sides feeding his babies nov 2 2015 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuuute  congrats on the babies!! :clap:


----------

